# EC at RFC



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Girls, just wanted to know do you get sedated with NHS cycle at the RFC at Egg Collection?


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Unfortunately not babyd


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

OMG Seriously - ive heard this can be very sore and im not very good with pain...


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Babdy

I had light sedation when i had my e/c and they kept putting more in lol

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Phew...lol  i may make sure i ask at my appt next week


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

They just gave me morphine and ad it starts to wear off they keep topping it up.  I didnt find ec as painful as some said and also it is over very quickly


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

babyD you can ask for gas & air i think i had this last time and have asked for it agian now


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

babdy

mine was sore and they had to hoke and poke to get at my right ovary.. I cant remember what the apin relief was, all i can remember i felt very floaty.


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Well at least they give you something, for a minute there i thought they just started poking without giving you anything, as long as they give me some pain relief.  Gas and Air sounds like fun...lol


----------



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

hi i had the sedation an gas an air tbh i was in so much pain they stopped but everyone is so different so only u wil no wat u need at that time hope all goes wel chick xxxxx


----------

